# Why are three pole breakers so expensive?



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

The reason 3poles are more expensive than 3 single poles is supply and demand. What does a 4' fluorescent tube cost compared to a 2' one?


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

i threw awaya very old ITE 800 amp and two 400 amp(one burnt up) they needed to be reconditioned no one seemed to want them iused to keep all these but not anymore


----------



## ctiautomation (Mar 18, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I looked on the ticket today and saw that (1) 3-pole 100 amp Square 'D 'QO breaker cost $144.00.
> 
> Holy S!
> 
> Why so much if the same double pole cost $20 and single maybe $10?


ABB 3-pole breaker should be half of that I think. Give your local ABB distributor a call and see.

http://www.clrwtr.com/ABB-Controls-Circuit-Breakers.htm


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

JeremyMartin said:


> We have been getting a lot of people coming from this site to ours so I thought I would check this site out. I am a Sales Rep for Online Electric Supply. I have the best prices on GE Line breakers, panels, and gear. We dont charge for shipping nor do we charge sales tax. Single pole 15 to 60 amp breaker $2.49. Double pole 15 to 60 amp is only $5.24. I applogize for even coming on here and trying to sell, but I know our prices are the best and why not save money. Call me at 414-755-0423 Jeremy Martin.



spammer.......BAN :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds loke motorcycle economics. If you were to need the same type of part for a motorcycle that you would need on a car it would be 3 times the cost. Same thing with residential vs commercial. The short answer is supply and demand the long answer is "because they can"


----------

